# runt puppy



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

hello all havent been on ere for quite some bit as i havent had a pc how are you guys hope your all well and that your fur babies just wanted to ask a question really b4 i go to the vets my chihuaha had puppys about 3 weeks this thursday she had 3 puppys 2 brown and 1 white one but sadly the white one day within the next day which was sad - rip in peace little one but the other promblem is the first one come out in so tiny just a hand size didnt think he was a runt or anything but my friends and family are sayin that he is but i dont think he is hes 3 weeks old now and hes feeding off the mother but he gets so cold quickly but every day i put 6 time a hot water bottle underneath there box to keep him warm but he is feeding off his mum bbut the nice thing was that last too days hes started to have his eyes open and bless hes such a sweetheart im going to keep him cos ive fallen in love with him plus i feel the right that ive looked after from day one and gave him much love more then anything in the world but i must be doing something right for him to still be ere but i just wanted to ask really has any of you had this b4???


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Do you know what he weighs? I'd say that if he's nursing well and developing normally, then not to worry about his size. Sorry you lost the little white one.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww he is tiny compared to the other one is he feeding ok


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Do you know what he weighs? I'd say that if he's nursing well and developing normally, then not to worry about his size. Sorry you lost the little white one.


hi ya thats for the quick reply ive put some pictures up he dont weight next to nothing he has got bigger but he is feeding well but his brother keeps pushing him out but i cant go a work or out only if hubby stays in to look after him i know it sounds weird but were looking in thetravel cot like evry 15 mins to see if hes ok and that hes feeding not evening sleeping well as im up looking over him i would hate anything to happen to him but if hes going to be in pain when hes older i think its for the best cos i wouldnt like anything happening to him in the mean time i will do my best for him but really you can fill his ribs and it seems thats hes not developing but hes not crying out etc ive got the vets friday so i will let people know what happens but i just wanted to know if anybody has had the same thing


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> awwww he is tiny compared to the other one is he feeding ok


oh yeah hes feeding well really he knows how to do the pushing bit as well to get the milk out even my other dog looks after to keep him warm all my dogs ere are so good bless them


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awww i hope hes ok let us know what the vet says awwww the little one


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

just thought i let you knw his names diesel and if any advice be good and is there anything i can give him to build him up thanks for the advice etc and caring


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> awww i hope hes ok let us know what the vet says awwww the little one


i will do hunni thank you


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Oh, I just saw this. He is so sweet and tiny. My Lily was literally less than half the size of her brother. As long as he's eating okay, he should be okay till Friday. If there is a genetic problem, the vet will be able to fill you in. He's just precious and I'm gonna say a special prayer for little Diesel. What a doll. So sorry about the loss of the white one, just wasn't meant to be. Please post as soon as you know anything. Good luck hon, he's adorable!!! Do you have a hot water bottle or heating pad or anything like that to help keep him warm?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh, Diesel is really cute. But man he's tiny!! I'd just make sure he is always "plugged in" to a nipple when he's nursing and make sure the bigger one doesn't push him away. If mom is still caring for him and wanting to nurse him, that's good. If she pushes him away or won't let him nurse - that's a sign that she is rejecting him and there might be something wrong with him. Don't let him get chilled. He is so little. Will be anxious to see what the vet says.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I will pm you a link to site which might be able to give you specific advice. Poor little boy is tiny, I think he should be under a gentle heat lamp?

Sorry can't offer any real advice as I don't breed.

Hope all goes well and you find the link helpful 

Barbara x


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

how is diesel did you get him to the vet yet hope he is ok cant stop thinking about him plzz update us on him xxxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I hope he's OK too! I keep going back and looking at that picture of him and his littermate. Lying on his side like that doesn't look good. I think a healthy puppy most always lays on it's tummy. So I hope he's OK! Let us know what the vet says!! 

Brodysmom


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey was half the size of her brother (1.8oz) and had to be bottle fed as she would get pushed away. She was fed every 2 hours around the clock. Here is a photo of them. In this photo they are 28 days old.


----------



## zaek1 (May 2, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> I hope he's OK too! I keep going back and looking at that picture of him and his littermate. Lying on his side like that doesn't look good. I think a healthy puppy most always lays on it's tummy. So I hope he's OK! Let us know what the vet says!!
> 
> Brodysmom


 Nope... our puppies lay every which way possible including hanging upside down off the puppy bed. lol


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

pls update us on baby diesel. my heart and prayers go out to him that he is well.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

I've heard nutrical is wonderful for little puppies. Do let us know how he does.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

hi all i thought i update you all just wanted to say thank you so much for all your help and all your kind words really thought it was lovely off you all thank you 


diesel was ment to go to the vets to day friday but i couldnt wait any longer so i took him down the vets yesterday as i was a bit scare as he was taking any milk atall i phoned the vets at 5 and they kindly book me in staright away after closeing time so we rush down there as quick as possible we waited till it was our turn to go in we went in and the vet said hes so weak its un beliveable the other puppy has taking all the goodness and pushed this oneout (which i already knew that ) she said it your got a 50 50 that he will wont last the night he might die peacefully early hours in the night well i just cry my eyes out and walked out with tears down my eyes so my hubby stayed then with him and she put a needled in his tummy which was fluids goes she couldnt find a nerve but she said i had to feed him every 2 hours 2mm she gave him a bit of water to see if he was taking it down and she said im sorry but hes only got a few hours as he not taking nothing as he cant take nothing down so we brought him home i said to hubby if he dont live i would rather him stay at home with us to die peacefully got home feed him 2mm lactol and he took it really well i but hotwater bottle down and a blanket on top of it and he layed there with his mum and i held the bigger one for a cuddle and i looked in at diesel and i couldnt believe it that he was sucking off his mum left him there he was there for a good hour sucking away i havent been a sleep yet but i never fed him threw the night as he was sucking ion his mum but i stayed a wake to make sure he was going to be ok and all your prys have work because he still alive this morning and to me hes back to diesel again to me im glad i took him in a day early but also what she told me to do i all ready new but then i think im glad i went aswell to ssee if the other puppys heathly and she said he is and now just got to do as much for diesel to bring him up and do my best for him ive done my best so far as hes 3 weeks old and hes still here thank you god ive never loved a dog as much as i love this little man and i will do my best for him i will keep you all posted each and everyday about diesel thank you once again for your lovely messages


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

oh i will keep praying for your little deisel hope he keeps fighting keep up your good work and lets hope he pulls through xxx


----------



## Treacle Toffee (Nov 30, 2008)

This brought tears to my eyes. I'll be praying for little Diesel.

Maybe you need to cuddle the bigger one a bit more often, so Diesel can get to Mum's milk. x x


----------



## roughhouse (Mar 1, 2009)

I will be praying that little Diesel continues to fight and can win this battle.


----------



## chilled100 (Apr 11, 2009)

stay positive!


----------



## guest185 (Oct 27, 2008)

Praying for this little boy - He is very special and it's clear there is a lot of love around him xxx


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you so much for your kind words if i dont speak to much its cos it up sets me to much and it making me cry now just writing it its so funny like this morning when i wrote this it seems that my little man was getting back to normal and then in the evening my little man not here for me to cuddle and to look after him no more i dont know that if i can do it but when i look in the box everytime my eyes fill up and i cant stop :foxes15: bless him thou he had his eyes open looking at me when he took his last sign that hes not going to make it if to say mummy thank you for looking after me but i cant do it anymore im sorry but yeah my little man diesel died at 11.00am this morning good i miss him so much already bless him 




RIP MY LIITLE MAN DIESEL LOOK AFTER YOUR LITTLE SISTER FOR ME 

stay with me dont fall alsleep to soon the angels can wait for a moment 

night diesel


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh No I am so sorry to hear this. RIP Little Diesel. You did everything you could for this little man. (((((HUGS)))))


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

oh poor little Diesel. It was not meant to be. He was too small for this world. Poor little thing. Rest assured that he is warming an angel's lap and is happy and running free now.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you darling i know i couldnt of done as much as i did but you know when you get that feeling that something i could of done a bit more i know it seems silly like having him just for 3 weeks old but good it took a bit of my heart away i really didnt think i get like this but i cant stop crying and what hurts the most is when i look in the box hes not there :foxes15::foxes15::foxes15:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

You did everything you could have done. You cared for him and loved him and nobody could ask for more. I'm so so sorry for your loss. He was a special little boy.


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I am so sorry...I am wiping tears from my eyes right now. My heart goes out to you....
You did your best and always know that. He is in loving hands now just as he was with you.


----------



## Jesslan (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost Diesel. I was really hoping the little guy would pull through! *hugs*


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I am crying my eyes out for you and all of us who have lost a baby too early. It is the most helpless feeling I've ever felt. Bless you Baby Diesel and Mommy for doing all you could. It will get easier sweetheart, I promise!!! Hugs and love to you. You did all you could.


----------



## WeLoveHiro (Apr 14, 2009)

this is sad news, i am sorry for your loss. diesel was a very special boy. rip diesel.


----------



## peapod (Nov 9, 2008)

So sorry to hear this, our thoughts are with you.


----------



## toby'smom (Jun 11, 2006)

I just read the bad news. I am so sorry for littlel diesel. I think you did all you could do for him. he was loved very much in his short little life. So sorry for your loss


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

ohhhh no this is not what i wanted to see when i signed on tonight i was soooo rooting for this wee guy im so sorry for you and feel some of your pain as i had a real soft spot for diesel i so so so wanted him to survive and watch him growing into a beautiful chi but it was not to be god wanted him in rainbow bridge i need to stop now as i cant see what i am typing for tears 

im so so sorry for you 

RIP DEISEL LITTLE ONE XXX


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Sorry to hear little Diesal didnt make it.


----------



## chilled100 (Apr 11, 2009)

how tragic...we're all thinking of you x


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm so sorry Diesel didn't make it. I read the whole thread today and have been really rooting for him. At least he was well loved for the short time he was with you! Feel better.


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

mazza lovin my chi's said:


> ohhhh no this is not what i wanted to see when i signed on tonight i was soooo rooting for this wee guy im so sorry for you and feel some of your pain as i had a real soft spot for diesel i so so so wanted him to survive and watch him growing into a beautiful chi but it was not to be god wanted him in rainbow bridge i need to stop now as i cant see what i am typing for tears
> 
> im so so sorry for you
> 
> RIP DEISEL LITTLE ONE XXX


oh bless you hunni thank you so much for keeping your thoughts open about my little man i wrote this this evening it was so hard keep looking in his box and knowing that hes not there it seems like my eyes dont have much water left coming out of them but i was getting there but i read your thread about him and it started back up again your so lovely for your kind words you really are bless you thank you for everything xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mybabiesmummy (Aug 10, 2008)

thank you all who wrote on my post about my little man thank you all for all your kind messages that means alot


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Really sorry to hear this, poor baby, sweet dreams little one...

Barbara x


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

So sorry for your loss.
run free at the bridge little man
x x


----------



## hazeyj (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi, ive just read this thead and is very sad. Im proud of you for trying your very best to get him to survive. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Diesel's short life was meaningful because he was loved by you. I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## *Gemma* (May 18, 2009)

Oh how sad, I am so sorry for your loss


----------

